# PLEASE READ THESE RULES BEFORE STARTING A THREAD



## Kevin (Mar 28, 2015)

We are often asked by members where and how they can donate an item for sale, and the proceeds go to benefit the forum. This is the place. Let's keep it really simple.

You can donate any item you want to, woodworking related or not, and you set the rules for the sale or auction.
You can donate the item and run it for auction with a end date no later than 7 days from the time you list it, or you can donate the item and require a fixed donation for immediate sale.
You can determine what amount a potential buyer should donate or leave it to them.
If using an auction format you can require bids be in minimum increments or not.
You should require the buyer to pay you the shipping, and use the Donate button to pay for the item/s.
Any questions please ask them here.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Kevin (Mar 28, 2015)

@EastmansWoodturning Todd in reply to your query here's the forum to make a donation. Start a new thread in this forum and you can run it pretty much however you want. Thanks for supporting your community.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------

